# Doing John Prine in a parking lot



## The Cack (Jan 17, 2012)

The parking lot of a former Piggly Wiggly!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 17, 2012)

If I were a poor man (and I am), I'd go spange a little just to keep you guys playing. Have fun!!!!


----------



## The Cack (Jan 17, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> If I were a poor man (and I am), I'd go spange a little just to keep you guys playing. Have fun!!!!


 
Awwwwww, may many mythical blowjobs be sent your way


----------



## absurdtoast (Jan 19, 2012)

woooooo!


----------



## The Cack (Jan 20, 2012)

any requests for the next few weeks?? 
Jaques Brel? GG Allin? Amebix? Vladimir Vysotsky??


----------



## bicycle (Jan 20, 2012)

vysotsky it will be , the song about horses. or banjoe po chornomoe tapi


----------



## The Cack (Jan 20, 2012)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> vysotsky it will be , the song about horses. or banjoe po chornomoe tapi



Time to brush up on my Russian!


----------



## bicycle (Jan 21, 2012)

You know russian?


----------



## bicycle (Jan 21, 2012)

hell stupid question if you play vysotsky, you could play viktor tsoi too xD


----------



## bicycle (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## The Cack (Jan 21, 2012)

I know a tiny bit of Lithuanian and Polish...


----------

